# spring pictures



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

A lot of the flowers have not come up yet (too early yet) here are some spring shots still a lot of bare ground but things are slowly coming to life. Sorry I put so many I can never decide on what ones to use.




















































Plow slowly getting taken over by the tyme


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome pics!!!! Where did you get the MAck switcher i need one!!!!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By devious10 on 04/29/2009 12:32 PM
Awesome pics!!!! Where did you get the MAck switcher i need one!!!!!!


Contact me thru PM I may have one for sale Vic


BTW great pics!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't blame you for not being able to choose, they are all great pics! I never saw a trestle that looked like that, in the first pic, but I love it! You should enter one of these in the photo contest.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

One word- awesome.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I never saw a trestle that looked like that, in the first pic, but I love it! 
Loggers were geniuses in using whatever was at hand to do whatever needed to be done!  

Great pics of a great looking layout!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Shawn, maybe we need to bring some steam to the rails up there.....


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, 

You're doing a terrific job on the RR. I like your logging trestle too.


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

What a great layout. I love the Mack!







Great job all round.

By the by, too many pics? I’d love to see more!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Aren't the kids going to miss those lincon logs?








Looks great!
From the other Sean


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Shawn - Your railroad has really transformed since you started it just last year. Your photo scenes are excellent, and yet I know your overall railroad size is relatively small compared to many. Yours should be a railroad featured in the GR mag, as a great example of how even a relative beginner in the hobby can create such a photogenic pike without building a monster layout or expending a fortune. 
Al


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Snow,

Some really great photos! Thanks for posting 'em. Is the articulate (I can't remember the name of that type engine) is that the one you showed with the sideboards on last winter?

As several others have said, that bridge is very, very cool.

Les


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn- 

Great pix, but I have to ask one question.... 

Are you using something to hold your ballast in place? Your ballast/trackwork is one of the more impressive elements of your railway. 

BTW, thought of you yesterday at SEGRS. Several vendors with HLW stuff!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 05/02/2009 2:04 PM
Snow,

Some really great photos! Thanks for posting 'em. Is the articulate (I can't remember the name of that type engine) is that the one you showed with the sideboards on last winter?

As several others have said, that bridge is very, very cool.

Les



Les: thats the engine with the side boards. It is the HLW big john (based off of a dunkirk engine) Here is the what it looked like new.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks,

That Dunkirk is one cool engine, one of the very few I'd pay good money for, if I had any.

Les


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 05/02/2009 2:28 PM
Shawn- 

Great pix, but I have to ask one question.... 

Are you using something to hold your ballast in place? Your ballast/trackwork is one of the more impressive elements of your railway. 

BTW, thought of you yesterday at SEGRS. Several vendors with HLW stuff!



Thanks everyone for the great comments. I did finally enter a picture in the photo contest. Hard time deciding though. I would love to do an article for garden RR mag and maybe one day we will see the KMRR in it. Ill have to wait till everything greens up nice or some snow shots would be cool. 

As for the ballast I am using crusher fines from a local quarry. I think it is limstone. I dont add anything to it. The stuff is great, it is a perfect mix of powder and small stone. (When I look at it in a pile it looks like all powder but once it gets wet the small stone rises up to the top giving it the look it has) It packs down great and does not errode away. It is like concrete but can be broken up with a little force. I dig a 4-6 inch trench. then I pout the crusher fines/stone dust into the trench. I then pack it down real good. The I lay the track down. The final step is to pour more crusher fines on the track and level. Sweep off the extra and wet it down good. 
If you are intrested I can send you a sample of the stuff and maybe you can match it up by you.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 05/02/2009 6:46 PM
Thanks,

That Dunkirk is one cool engine, one of the very few I'd pay good money for, if I had any.

Les



I have to agree it is an awsome engine. I didnt want to spend that much maoney on it but I am glad I bit the bullet and bought it. Really when you look at everything else out their it is priced very well. I am very happy with it. I would like to at some point get another but wont be until next year.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 05/02/2009 6:46 PM
Posted By Spule 4 on 05/02/2009 2:28 PM
Shawn- 

Great pix, but I have to ask one question.... 

Are you using something to hold your ballast in place? Your ballast/trackwork is one of the more impressive elements of your railway. 

BTW, thought of you yesterday at SEGRS. Several vendors with HLW stuff!



Thanks everyone for the great comments. I did finally enter a picture in the photo contest. Hard time deciding though. I would love to do an article for garden RR mag and maybe one day we will see the KMRR in it. Ill have to wait till everything greens up nice or some snow shots would be cool. 

As for the ballast I am using crusher fines from a local quarry. I think it is limstone. I dont add anything to it. The stuff is great, it is a perfect mix of powder and small stone. (When I look at it in a pile it looks like all powder but once it gets wet the small stone rises up to the top giving it the look it has) It packs down great and does not errode away. It is like concrete but can be broken up with a little force. I dig a 4-6 inch trench. then I pout the crusher fines/stone dust into the trench. I then pack it down real good. The I lay the track down. The final step is to pour more crusher fines on the track and level. Sweep off the extra and wet it down good. 
If you are intrested I can send you a sample of the stuff and maybe you can match it up by you.



Thanks. I am using crush and run and screening fines for the topcoat, but the rain keeps taking it away....the last two days especially. 

My thoghts I posted over at GSM I think I will follow, starting to mix portland into during the lay up, especially the sides. Then having just the top where the track goes loose.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The KMRR now has limited passenger service thanks to their new purchase. The Bubby L engine I got for 39.99 at Ridge Rd. I know its not the best but for that price I had nothing to loose. So far it is not a bad loco. Better then my Big Hauler. The sound and smoke are much better as well. The biggest difference is this engine is lighter then the big hauler. The front trucks stay on the track as well. Eventually this engine will get a make over but not for a while. Here are some spring pictures 
































this shot has too much sunlight in itbut I put it on becasue of the flowers. They are bluets, they grow wild in the woods in my area and one of my faverite flowers.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I do not think there is anything wrong with Buddy L. For what you pay for it you get a lot. I am thinking of picking one up to kit bash and put in a better motor then throw in so lead. I thing for a cheap $100 project it can be a lot of fun....


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Great pics, great railroad. I really like the look of the crusher fines, too.


----------

